# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Large feral hog taken in upstate IL!

## tjwilhelm

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
IL Boar 01 by tjwilhelm148149, on Flickr

This is a very recent photo of a 500+ pound, tusked, wild boar harvested with an arrow NEAR ST. ANNE, ILLINOIS! Holy Cow! My office mate nailed this guy with a single arrow as it was crossing a field heading in the direction of some children at play. It didn't drop right away; and, he only had one arrow with him. He shot...it jumped and bellowed...and, then it charged him...Holy Cow!  Fortunately, he made it to his truck bed before the boar got to him. 

I'd bet this big guy was an immigrant from way south of here. I don't know much about feral hogs; but, I don't think they would be able to find enough food in our area during the winter to be able to maintain that size and weight.

Sorry, no pig roast. When gutting, cleaning, and dressing it, he dug out a fair number of 00 shot, 9mm handgun slugs, and other assorted bits and calibers of lead. This old boy had been shot multiple times in the past and there was a lot of infected and tainted meat on the carcass. I find it very interesting that what finally took him out was a guy with a bow and a single arrow.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice shot to drop that with a single arrow.  He should at least celebrate by cooking up some store bought bacon.

----------


## Rick

Illinois has always had their share of feral hogs. At least down south we had them. I can't ever remember a time when there wasn't some running loose. It was never a large population. Most got shot so the population stayed pretty low. I remember walking up a ridge in White County out east of Mt. Vernon while rabbit hunting. When I topped the ridge I came face to face with one about that size. I nearly gave up every meal I'd every had. It was dead but I didn't know that. I just thought it was laying there. Turns out the farmer had shot it the day before. I'm not afraid to admit it scared me pretty bad. But they are certainly evil equipped animals. I'd hate to have been your buddy with one hot on my tail. That's a lot of bacon for sure.

----------


## natertot

Judging by the title, I could have swore a political joke was in order!

All kidding aside, that thing looks evil. Feral hog is no joke. A word of caution to all who encounter.

----------


## 1stimestar

Wow.  Now that's a monster of a pig!

----------


## hunter63

That there is a bigazzed pig.
Thanks for posting.

To be fair, domestic pigs can become feral very easily, and the big sizes being recorded are mostly domestic that have gone feral or a cross bread.....Not saying that that takes anything away from the good shot that was made on this one.

Nice job.

----------


## Rick

That's what we had at home. Domestics that escaped and raised in the wild. They eat a pretty healthy diet of farmer's corn so they eat pretty well.

----------


## Desert Rat!

Bacon for Everyone!!!! :Banana:

----------


## Rick

> Judging by the title, I could have swore a political joke was in order!




That did reek of a pork barrel Cook County joke didn't it?

----------


## natertot

> [/COLOR]
> That did reek of a pork barrel Cook County joke didn't it?


Yes sir. I'd be happy to oblige, but ya know how the mods around here can be. Besides, I gotta start workin on my behavior. Christmas will be here soon enough and I'd like to make the big guys nice list for once.....

----------


## woodsman86

I just want to who was trying to shoot a feral hog with a 9mm! Hope he didn't loose any of his backside while running away after unloading  :Smile: 

Nice job by your buddy, he got it on target for sure!

----------


## 1stimestar

> Yes sir. I'd be happy to oblige, but ya know how the mods around here can be. Besides, I gotta start workin on my behavior. Christmas will be here soon enough and I'd like to make the big guys nice list for once.....


Note to self:  Remember to ask Santa for his list of naughty boys...

----------


## Nighthawk01

You have monsters like that running wild  :Ohmy:   Nearest to that for me is a badger . In fact , only thing that compares for size and ferocity is , a big Glasgow Lass.  :Smartass:

----------


## Pepper

Wow nice size pig !

----------


## ford guy

nice hog ! so close to home . i found a few skulls and jaw bones with tusks around compton il. but figured they were from long ago . had to of been a nice shot by the way. congrats

----------


## Adventure Wolf

There's the reason I hunt Wild Boar. Look at that sucker. You know how much damage that hog must have done to property in the span of its life?

----------


## hunter63

You know....If you put the pig up front....and you back up a ways, .....makes the pig look a whole lot bigger......

We have a couple of places out on the west side of Wisconsin.....That have hog running around.

Farmer had illegally turn them loose in ........Was charged in civil court for property damage they did.


http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/...s_N.htm?csp=34

This is the area I hunt.

----------


## shiftyer1

I hit one similar with my truck,  A 1990 ford f150 going 65 mph.  I never did find him....they're pretty tough.  NICE SHOT

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> You know....If you put the pig up front....and you back up a ways, .....makes the pig look a whole lot bigger......
> 
> We have a couple of places out on the west side of Wisconsin.....That have hog running around.
> 
> Farmer had illegally turn them loose in ........Was charged in civil court for property damage they did.
> 
> 
> http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/...s_N.htm?csp=34
> 
> This is the area I hunt.


That's sickening. Feral pigs destroy farmland, crop, and property. To turn them lose in an area is either crazy or selfish.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Two words come to mind...


MOSIN NAGANT


:-)


EB

----------


## Batch

> You have monsters like that running wild   Nearest to that for me is a badger . In fact , only thing that compares for size and ferocity is , a big Glasgow Lass.


My cousin is over for holiday from Glasgow and her husband is a hunter. He was telling us all he can really hunt is birds over there. He said the most dangerous thing he had seen was a fox or a group of Italians if a hare was seen. LOL 

I have a ton of family in Scotland. My Mom was born and raised in Glasgow.

Unfortunately my mom would kill me if I took them away long enough to go for an over night in the central Everglades. So, tomorrow it's a touristy airboat ride in the eastern glades and an alligator show by Gator Boys.

----------


## yelnif

Big pig for sure. Your friend may have been a lifesaver? Great shot- thats' a shame about the tainted meat, a lot of hams, chops and bacon in a varmint that big. Tell your friend congratulations on the fine kill shot.

----------

